# CHICAGO AREA SHOW?



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I understand that there is a monthly train show in the Chicago area at which quite a bit of large scale equipment is regularly offered.

Does anyone have information on such a show/flea market?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Dupage County Fairgrounds: 

2010 Show Dates 
January 10, 2010 
February 14, 2010 
March 14, 2010 
April 11, 2010 
May 2, 2010 
June 6, 2010 
No Show in July 
August 8, 2010 
September 12, 2010 
October 10, 2010 
November 14, 2010 
December 12, 2010 

http://www.dupageshow.com/info.html


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Torby, thanks for the info. 

Will


----------

